# Tecumseh leaking gas (picture)



## terry1121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mounted on a Craftsman Edger, 3.5 HP, Model 536.772101 
Short history: was my Dad's and it hasn't been used in many years. In his garage over the years it was susceptible to winter freezing and hot summers. 

After seeing it leak gas under the float bowl, I replaced some small parts. 

That fixed the leaking through the float bowl. But now it leaks through the red carburator tube that terminates inside the air filter (see picture). When I pump the primer bulb it shoots out even more.

I took the primer tube off but that doesn't give me access to anything worthwhile. 

Any ideas on how to stop the leak? I would be grateful. Thanks. :smile:

Terry


----------



## Jess Williger (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like it's time to either rebuild the carb if possible, or trash it and get a new one.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Did you check that the float valve isn't stuck open - if not - try taking the float bowl off - exercise the float gently, then see if the fuel keeps leaking. Sometimes this is enough to free up or clear a stuck float valve - but if after that it keeps leaking - then I think you will need a new float valve kit


----------



## terry1121 (Jun 30, 2012)

MrChooks,

I do have a float bowl repair kit. I replaced the Float Bowl O Ring and the Bowl Nut Washer - that stopped the leaking from the bottom of the float bowl itself. I also replaced the Inlet Needle and Clip. I could not, however, replace the Seat because I didn't know how to get the thing out of the tube it's in. 

I didn't replace any of the welch plugs because I don't know how. They look intact, though.

The kit came with the two O Rings for the Carburator Tube, but again, I don't know how to get those little things out of the tube that houses them. 

When I checked the float operation it wasn't as smooth going up and down as I would have liked. Perhaps I will check on that again. It is most probably stuck in the down position. 

If you have any suggestions on how I can get up into the tube that houses the Inlet Needle and Seat I would appreciate it. 

Thanks. :smile:

Terry


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is a link to B&S Carb Repair which might help. B&S have so many carbs and many with different overhaul methods - so it hard to tell you exactly what you need to do to get the seat out - some screw out - others have a screw thread inside that needs to be engaged with the correct size self threading screw and others have a screwdriver slot - so you will need to make sure you are using the correct approach so you don't damage the carb.

Having said that - As a 1st approach, I would concentrate on making sure the float travels freely and just try replacing the needle valve and leave the seat as is and see how you go - often that is sufficient to solve the problem


Overhauling the Carburetor | Frequently Asked Questions | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton


----------



## terry1121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help! 

Terry


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

You are very welcome - hope all works out OK


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The rubber inlet seat probably will need to be replaced. The easiest way to remove it is with compressed air, but you'll need a decent compressor for this. You could pry it out with a angled pick, but be very careful that you don't scratch the sides of the little tube too much (this could cause the needle to stick instead of moving freely in the tube). If you have access to a good air compressor, remove the float bowl, float and needle. Blow compressed air in the fuel inlet (where the fuel line coming from the tank connects to the carb. Give a few long blasts, you'll hear a pop when the seat releases.


----------

